#ubuntu-java 2005-08-23
<mjw> Hi. I wanted to post this email to ubuntu-devel: http://lists.debian.org/debian-java/2005/08/msg00051.html
<mjw> About http://java.debian.net/index.php/DevJam
<mjw> But it seems stuck in some moderator queue.
<mjw> If someone could kick it on the list (or a more appropriate ubuntu list if there is one) that would be appreciated.
#ubuntu-java 2005-08-24
<Kynoo> Hi
#ubuntu-java 2005-08-27
<doko> wasabi, wasabi_: ping?
<wasabi_> pong
<doko> ahh, already solved, converting javacc to java-gcj-compat ...
<wasabi_> ahh.
#ubuntu-java 2006-08-27
<jstarcher> hey
<jstarcher> anyone alive?
#ubuntu-java 2007-08-20
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<xhaker> vil: hi
<vil> xhaker, hi
<xhaker> so you were telling me you have the orig.tar.gz almost done for 3.3
<xhaker> I've been fixing up 3.2.2-2 debian version
<xhaker> 3.2.2-1 did fail to build in ubuntu
<xhaker> because the control file was not regenerated
<xhaker> even so, when you fix that, it still will fail to build
<xhaker> i think 3.2.2-2 and 3.2.2-1 failed to build on debian too
<xhaker> I don't know what debdiff should I provide
<xhaker> man-di: you up too?
<xhaker> this laptop is still building eclipse.jdt with gcj-4.2
<xhaker> man-di: don't go yet
<xhaker> I'm sending the mail to you in 10 minutes'ish.
<vil> did I miss something?
<vil> what is the problem with 3.2.2?
<xhaker> vil: you did. I fixed 3.2.2 build. I'm sending the patch to man-di whenever i get X
<xhaker> I was saying it was hard to track down. But easy to fix.
<xhaker> i'll pastebin it too.
<vil> but the 3.2.2 is buildable, the proof is that there is a binary package
<xhaker> vil: we're not synchronized with debian versions though. Someone tried to build 3.2.2-1 with no changes
<xhaker> 3.2.2-2 is in debian now, and doesn't build, so even if the uploader of 3.2.2-1 for ubuntu did the necessary debian/control regeneration it wouldn't build
<man-di> vil: it doesnt build on the buildds
<vil> ok, got it
<man-di> vil: neiter Debian nor Ubuntu
<man-di> xhaker: Im reponsible for the broken 3.2.2-1 in Ubuntu
<man-di> xhaker: I file the sync request and forgot that the debian/control needs to be regenerated
<vil> man-di, I went through quickly through the orig sources and there might be a few more dependencies
<vil> apache lucene
<man-di> oh oh
<man-di> that cries for contrib
<man-di> we really need to get icedtea finisched
<vil> what is the problem with lucene?
<xhaker> man-di: I was overlooking that thing too at first :D
<man-di> it doesnt build with gcj afaik
<xhaker> brb
<vil> and when is icedtea going to be in universe / main?
<man-di> when its done
<vil> anyway, other than that we might want to package junit4 as well
<man-di> sorry, I dont know, doko wanted to do it
<vil> sure, when it's done :)
<vil> the dependencies are starting to be a bit messy
<doko> has to be multiverse first
<man-di> doko: becuase it build depends on sunjdk?
<doko> no, licenses
<man-di> ouch
<man-di> still not solved
<man-di> doko: do you have a package for testing?
<doko> not yet
<man-di> ok
<xhaker> man-di: mail sent
<xhaker> i've copied to pastebin too. http://pastebin.com/m1de66584
* xhaker curses gcj for being memory hungry!
<man-di> xhaker: is it okay for you when I use this as 3.2.2-3 ?
<man-di> and then merge to Ubuntu?
<xhaker> man-di: I aws thinking that would look slicker yes. Do what you find is best procedure. :)
<xhaker> was*
<xhaker> I'm also not certain about the tooltips entry on the changelog. But it doesn't seem to crash here.
<xhaker> man-di: insert my name there, i want to brag about it when i use eclipse in my classes.. haha
<man-di> Your name will be at a different place but there
<man-di> thanks for the work
<man-di> I will test patch on amd64 and i386 tonite and then upload
<xhaker> man-di: take a look at the eclipse-java-home.dpatch mode, does it need to be +x?
<man-di> :-)
<man-di> no
<man-di> only when you want to be able to execute it manually
<xhaker> I'll let this thing finish building the native packages and test those too
<man-di> cant hurt
<man-di> I will test on Debian unstable, so the system is slightly different
<xhaker> man-di: yes, is there any place where i can check the build logs for debian packages?
<man-di> buildd.debian.org or www.buildd.net
<man-di> xhaker: can you explain me this change?
<man-di> -+JAVA_HOME ?= /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj
<man-di> ++JAVA_HOME ?= /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj
<man-di> I cant see a difference
<man-di> probably whitespace?
<xhaker> ahh sorry, remembering why i was rebuilding
<xhaker> i got confused because those are on different files
<xhaker> but i had "=" instead of "?=" before
<xhaker> I probably edited the patch poorly
<xhaker> can you explain me the purpose of "?="
<xhaker> it was on the disabled patch.
<man-di> xhaker: http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/html_node/Flavors.html#Flavors
<man-di> "There is another assignment operator for variables, `?='. This is called a conditional variable assignment operator, because it only has an effect if the variable is not yet defined. This statement: 
<man-di>      FOO ?= bar
<man-di> is exactly equivalent to this (see The origin Function): 
<man-di>      ifeq ($(origin FOO), undefined)
<man-di>        FOO = bar
<man-di>      endif"
<xhaker> good :)
<xhaker> remove one of them then. remainings from when i was using "="
<man-di> ah, okay
<man-di> I just wanted to know
<xhaker> man-di: the thing that changes really is the file the patch works on.
#ubuntu-java 2007-08-21
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<rom1v> salut
<rom1v> hi
<xhaker> hi
<man-di> xhaker: I have some strange problems with eclipse
<man-di> it mostly hangs on the eclipse.linux.tar target
<man-di> it works on 1/100 builds
<xhaker> man-di, hmm, the build hangs?
<man-di> yes
<xhaker> gcj 4.2 :/
<xhaker> if you don't build natives it goes fine
<man-di> I have seen this on a pure i386 machine too, some time ago, but it was away after reboot
<man-di> this is gcj 4.1
<xhaker> i'm building in a pentium-m
<man-di> I'm building now on Core2Quad
<xhaker> i noticed the build taking too much memory, <10% cpu, on the natives building part
<man-di> it has plenty of ram too
<xhaker> man-di, my build with natives lasted more than 12h until i decided to kill it.. 
<xhaker> It would probably finish, because i've seen it take long at every jar but still go through
<man-di> when it worked once here, it finished after 40 minutes
<man-di> and I saw some new lintian warnings
<man-di> so i fixed them
<xhaker> man-di, you must be kidding, 12h+ here with natives enabled :/
<man-di> then I wanted to rebuild, but it hangs each time
<man-di> 40 minutes here with natives enabled, for real
<xhaker> man-di, spawn top or saidar during the build
<man-di> during java compilation mostly one processor is used
<man-di> but when building to native all processors are used 100%
<man-di> I tested this
<xhaker> maybe saidar, so you can see the disk trashing
<xhaker> man-di, during the long build
<man-di> never used saidar
<xhaker> i seemed to have accelerated the build with synctl -w vm.swappiness=10
<xhaker> man-di, from my point of view gcj was using huge amounts of memory and swap, and lots of disk trashing
<man-di> it does use much memory
<man-di> thats a known issue
<xhaker> man-di, saidar is cool, install it.. you just need to run it in a terminal, it shows cpu stats, memory, network, disk bw
<man-di> Eclipse uses 2 GB of my ram during native compilation
<xhaker> man-di, i'd guess the 40min build was on a system where the memory free was just right
<xhaker> man-di, imagine me building it on this 512mb laptop
<xhaker> kinda wierd looking at the cpu running 1.3% and the memory all taken out
<man-di> xhaker: yes it was on my Quad2Core
<man-di> 4x2.4 Ghz
<xhaker> man-di, in the rules file there is some magic dealing with memory near the top
<man-di> and 2 GB ram
<xhaker> do you happen to know abou it?
<man-di> I need to upgrade ram a bit, I think
* man-di looking into the debian/rules file
<man-di> thats only calculating the number of cpus for the bytecode2native compilation
<man-di> to not use too much cpus on systems with much cpus but not much memory
<xhaker> man-di, the disk trashing on the eclipse build lead me to try to fix the kernel support for this laptop.. i was running udma2 now udma5
<xhaker> not all is bad
<man-di> at least you had a goof reason to fix it
#ubuntu-java 2007-08-22
<sanzky> hi, does anyone knows if sun-java6 has some problem with the keyboard under feisty?
<sanzky> i have problems with many applications not responding to keyboard
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> I got a question: why eclipse *.jar files goes to /usr/lib/eclipse/* while debian java policy says that architecture independent files should go to /usr/share not /usr/lib
<marcin_ant> ?
<doko> marcin_ant: these are jars containing binaries
<marcin_ant> doko: you mean *.class files?
<doko> no, so
<marcin_ant> right - jars with *.so files should go to /usr/lib other to /usr/share
<marcin_ant> doko: so? am I right or not?
<doko> ?
<marcin_ant> doko: am I right that architecture independent jar's should go to /usr/share/eclipse not to /usr/lib/* ?
<doko> marcin_ant: which ones, and why are the arch-indep?
<marcin_ant> doko: imho almost all eclipse plugins are arch-indep
<doko> and?
<man-di> marcin_ant: in general you are right, but eclipse is and its osgi impl is very special
<marcin_ant> doko: only these with *gtk.linux.x86.* in their name are platform dependent
<man-di> marcin_ant: we had split that into /usr/lib and /usr/share in the past and this gave much problems
<man-di> marcin_ant: that was why we move alled into /usr/lib again
<marcin_ant> man-di: hmm if you say so
<marcin_ant> man-di: then another question - why do you keep images and other simmilar files in their original localizations (and then in /usr/lib) and override lintian warnings instead of moving these files to /usr/share/pixmaps and symlink to original?
<man-di> same problem
<man-di> eclipse osgi insists on all being in /usr/lib/eclipse
<man-di> and this way its easier to handle for all
<man-di> its know that this is not really FHS conform
<man-di> but it works
<man-di> afaik OOo does handle this similar, at leat in Debian
<doko> marcin_ant: why don't you just help packaging 3.3 instead of insisting on policy conformance? ;-P
<man-di> marcin_ant: if you want to help join pkg-java on alioth
<marcin_ant> doko: can you give me some info how to help?
<doko> marcin_ant: man-di and vil would know better. build-deps need to be packaged, then eclipse 3.3
<man-di> marcin_ant: we are currently work on jetty and lucene
<marcin_ant> hmm I really don't know what is the problem I got my own packages with eclipse 3.3 up and running 
<man-di> marcin_ant: a good helper would be to get icedtea into debian/ubuntu
<man-di> marcin_ant: the main problem is that get the build-dependecies right to get eclipse 3.3 build and running
<marcin_ant> man-di: well iced-tea afaik is far away from something far from usable and I don't really have time to spend on something that I cannot use
<marcin_ant> man-di: I could prepare packages for various eclipse plugins instead of iced-tea
<marcin_ant> man-di: hmm I got jars with lucene and jetty...
<man-di> marcin_ant: eclipse runs better on icedtea then on gcj
<man-di> and for eclipse plugins we need first eclipse 3.3
<man-di> feel to package plugins for 3.3 now but dont upload them into some official repo
<marcin_ant> hmm weird - you compile eclipse with ecj right? not with gcj or sun java directly - am I wrong?
<man-di> rigth
<man-di> but ecj is executed with gcj
<man-di> when I meant was runing eclipse. not building
<man-di> s/when/what/
<marcin_ant> man-di: just a moment I need to try :)
<man-di> marcin_ant: there are lots of GCJ specific bug reports for eclipse
<marcin_ant> right my package doesn't want to work with gcj
<marcin_ant> something with equinox launcher - bu to be honest - I don't care
<marcin_ant> if I got sun-java6 in universe then I will use it
<man-di> sun-java6 will never be in universe
<man-di> icedtea/openjdk will (or in main, I dont know)
<marcin_ant> man-di: oh then in multiverse - who cares ;)
<man-di> marcin_ant: its in multiverse since a long time
<marcin_ant> so better idea than fighting with gcj is to prepare good packages that will run with sun-java6 right now and with openjdk/iced-tea in future
<man-di> making eclipse build with sun java6 would mean to move it to multiverse, which is a nogo
<man-di> and as I said already, building is not the problem
<marcin_ant> man-di: imho it's better to have eclipse-3.3 in multiverse than no eclipse-3.3 at all
<man-di> marcin_ant: feel free to do, but not with the eclipse package
<man-di> marcin_ant: and again: building with gcj ist not the problem, currently the dependencies are
<marcin_ant> man-di: I know - in fact you build eclipse with ecj...
<man-di> you should really start to read what I write
<marcin_ant> I do - but be honest do you know anyone that runs eclipse with gcj (and for _work_ not for fun) while there is sun-java widely available and runs a loooot faster?
<man-di> I do
<marcin_ant> man-di: while I am very happy that I can run eclipse 3.2 with gcj I still switch to sun-java because I need to do my job
<marcin_ant> man-di: you have very fast machine don't you ;) ?
<man-di> I do, but I use it on an old Athlon 1.2 Ghz too
<marcin_ant> man-di: and you are happy with it's performance on gcj?
<man-di> yes
<man-di> its okay to use
<marcin_ant> how much ram do you have on this athlon?
<man-di> of course you need to make sure the -gcj packages are installed
<man-di> 1GB
<marcin_ant> man-di: I got duron 1,8 with 1GB and eclipse on gcj with aptana is impossible to use, with sun-java I would say that it's minimal configuration
<man-di> marcin_ant: did you isntalled the -gcj packages? I guess not
<marcin_ant> I did
<marcin_ant> "vanilla" eclipse is ok
<man-di> I have never seen big problems regarding speed with native eclipse with gcj
<man-di> anyway, lunch time
<marcin_ant> but believe me - with some plugins and especially when you open help system ( with tomcat) I need to wait to see what I wrote on keyboard
<marcin_ant> and I can forget about usable 'intellisense' because it's useless when I need to wait for code completion longer than I could write code for myself
#ubuntu-java 2007-08-23
<leonel> GREAT NEWS !!  thank  you   doko  man-di ! 
<leonel> http://www.edev.be/node/104
#ubuntu-java 2007-08-24
<jamo> hello
<jamo> how to install  jre on ubuntu 7.04
<jamo> I added extra repositories 
<jamo> and sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<jamo> but it didn't install anything
<man-di> then its probably already installed
<man-di> make sure you have multiverse listed in your sources.list
<jamo> man-di: yes
<jamo> man-di: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<jamo> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<man-di> which arch are you on? i386? amd64?
<jamo> i386
<man-di> what does dpkg -p sun-java6-jre output?
<man-di> and apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre
<jamo> man-di: could i put output dpkg here?
<man-di> use http://paste.debian.net/
<man-di> or some other paste bin
<jamo> http://paste.debian.net/35347
<man-di> ouch
<man-di> I mean dpkg -l sun-java6-jre
<jamo> man-di: http://paste.debian.net/35348
<jamo> man-di: I got it
<jamo> man-di: Thanks a lot
<man-di> sorry, was away to get some food
<man-di> what was the solution?
<jamo> man-di: I got it
<jamo> man-di: now I try to install Phpeclipse
<jamo> I have to go 
<jamo> bye
<yrlnry> I just installed sun java on my Ubuntu laptop.  But I don't know how to properly set the JAVA_HOME environment variable.
<yrlnry> the page at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java doesn't say.
<yrlnry> On other machines, the java stuff was all installed into /usr/local/java, and I set JAVA_HOME to that, but that isn't the case here.
<leonel> did you updated hte alternatives for java ?
<yrlnry> Yes.
<tmarble> yrlnry: did you see...? /usr/share/doc/sun-java6-jre/JAVA_HOME
<yrlnry> I didn't see that.  Thanks!
<leonel> man-di:  installed  icedtea  and worked fine with  tomcat  
<yrlnry> Is there an ubuntu package for jdbc, or do I need to download that directly from sun?
<jamesstansell> yrlnry: the jdbc interfaces should already be included
<jamesstansell> generally the db vendors supply the drivers themselves
<yrlnry> Thanks.  How should I set JDBC_HOME?
<jamesstansell> what uses JDBC_HOME?  that doesn't ring a bell with me
<jamesstansell> which app are you trying to run?
<yrlnry> It's required for one of the targets that Maven is trying to build.
<yrlnry> Embedded error: /home/mjd/treebase/trunk/treebase-web/${env.JDBC_HOME} not found.
<yrlnry> I guess the next step is to look at the pom file.
<jamesstansell> just guessing - but you'll need an appropriate JDBC driver and the JDBC_HOME would be set according to where you put the driver
<yrlnry> The pom file has:
<yrlnry>         <fileset dir="${env.JDBC_HOME}">
<yrlnry>                 <include name="jdbc.properties"/>
<yrlnry> Maybe the right approach here is to ask the guy who wrote the pom file.
<yrlnry> Thanks for your help.
<jamesstansell> good luck :)
#ubuntu-java 2007-08-26
<WhiteXiao> Anyone could look at my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534963
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-18
<dholbach> good morning
<enterneo> what happened to ##java?, it does not list on roomlist, neither can i join manually
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-19
<corigo> hello, I've downloaded the 64bit bin file from Sun, now how do I install?
<dholbach> hi guys
<dholbach> So who of you is going to hold a session at Ubuntu Developer Week?
<dholbach> There's a lot of interest in "How to package a Java Library" and "How to package a Java Application"
<malick> hello all how can I create a svn branch don't know what this exactly is but I've got this advice about a file that I need to keep track of
<malick> a skos file
<persia> malick: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/ , but this is really a Java packaging channel, and we don't tend to use SVN so much in Ubuntu (although we could)
<malick> thanx persia
<malick> I'm on ubuntu
<malick> svn checkout http://metware.svn.sourceforge.net fails
<Juli_> persia: Hello, do you have any update on netbeans packages?
<cyberix> Is there a browser plugin for openjdk?
<cyberix> Actually
<cyberix> I cannot install openjdk at all
<cyberix>   openjdk-6-jre: Depends: openjdk-6-jre-headless (= 6b09-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<cyberix> E: Broken packages
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-20
<ma10> shouldn't libswt-mozilla-gtk depend on xulrunner?
<dholbach> good morning
<Juli_> slytherin: hi, do you have a little time to review netbeans packages? persia seems to  be overwhelmingly busy. Or maybe you can recommend someone I can ask?
<slytherin> Juli_: I don't have time right now. But I will try to do it in night. After another 6 hours or so. But I must admit that netbeans is too huge for my packaging experience.
<Juli_> Thanks! It would be great anyway...
<Juli_> there are number of little libs, they also need a review
<Juli_> and NetBeans is not so big:) furthermore it is update for existing package.
<Juli_> This are bug's I've created for new and updated packages: 253016, 252658, 252978, 253353, 253066
<Juli_> I'll appreciate any help.
<slytherin> Juli_: will check
<Juli_> :)
<slytherin> LucidFox: howdy
<LucidFox> hello slytherin
<slytherin> LucidFox: are you free these days?
<LucidFox> What's needed?
<slytherin> LucidFox: I was wondering if you can find time to update fop. I saw one request on debian-java mailing list but debian maintainer doesn't have time.
<LucidFox> Update fop?
<LucidFox> To a new upstream version?
<slytherin> LucidFox: yes
<slytherin> 0.95
<LucidFox> Gosh, how big is the upstream tarball anyway?
<LucidFox> 10 MB and still  downloading
<LucidFox> slytherin> Does fop 0.95 need a dependency on ant-optional?
<slytherin> LucidFox: You can run fop standalone without ant. Only the fop ant task needs library from ant-optional.
<slytherin> LucidFox: got to go home. see you later.
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone look at this bug #254368  ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254368 in openjdk "openjdk-6-jdk should depend on libxt-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254368
<AnAnt> I filed that bug 2 weeks ago
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-21
<corigo> To uninstall Java installed at the wrong location, can I just delete the installed files and re-install in the correct location? How do I Uninstall if I didn't use the package manager?
<dholbach> good morning
<BlearyBram> hi
<persia> Team meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<persia> Team meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now
<luisbg> hello guys
<luisbg> cody-somerville: you are everywhere
<luisbg> dalibor: hello :)
<cody-somerville> luisbg, I can try being only somewhere :P
<luisbg> persia: I say the same for you and to dholbach
<persia> luisbg: We're having our weekly meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting, so we're a little quiet.
<dalibor> hi kui!
<dalibor> i mean , hi luisbg!
<luisbg> dalibor: Im luis de bethencourt btw, if you didnt made the connection
<luisbg> sorry it took me so long to join
<luisbg> busy weeks at work
<luisbg> now its better
<dalibor> yeah, no owrries
<dalibor> i know busy when i see it Ö=
<luisbg> :)
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-22
<dholbach> good morning
<nDuff> How is JAVA_HOME set in Ubuntu?
<nDuff> ...hrm; somewhere, libvirt-java's configure script is getting "/usr/lib/jvm/java" as the path to use for JAVA_HOME, regardless of what's set in the environment.
<nDuff> ...however, no symlink of that name actually exists.
<nDuff> (manually creating one WORKSFORME, but it seems unfortunate that that's necessary).
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-23
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone have a look at this bug #254368
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254368 in openjdk "openjdk-6-jdk should depend on libxt-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254368
#ubuntu-java 2009-08-18
<mhall119> is there a Java ME SDK for Ubuntu?
<Lunixed> Anyone here?
<Lunixed> in one  package i have a.wav and when i do new File("a.wav") and see weather it exists or not,,it says it does not exist
#ubuntu-java 2009-08-19
<mhall119> Lunixed: a.wav is in the current working directory?
<rocket16> Hello!
<rocket16> I am a Java user from India!
<rocket16> So, what's the topic?
<rocket16> Shit! Are you all guys walls?
<rocket16> Quitting!
#ubuntu-java 2010-08-23
<Virunga> hi
#ubuntu-java 2010-08-24
<Virunga> Hi all
<Virunga> i've declareted a variable in the main and i'm tring to use this variable in a thread but when i'm compiling says cannot find simbol.The main and the thread are in the same package.Do you have any advise?
#ubuntu-java 2010-08-26
<steveire> How do I install java? http://dpaste.com/234338/
<nthykier> steveire: default-jdk
<steveire> I need the sun version
<steveire> That seems to install openjdk
<Respawner1> steveire: if you're on Lucid, there is no sun JDK anymore
<steveire> I'm on 10.04
<steveire> Why is there no un jdk anymore?
<nthykier> beats me - have you tried the partner repositories?
<steveire> Trying soon. I'm in the middle of an upgrade first.
<steveire> Apparently they were moved there.
#ubuntu-java 2010-08-29
<Hsn2020> Hi
<Hsn2020> i am a java programmer and i want to help in developing projects
<Hsn2020> can you help?
#ubuntu-java 2012-08-23
<gozon> i fallow instruction to enable copy and paste in java applets but only work in one window and fron a second window coming from that one doesnt work...what should i do?
